# Hello there fellow Train lovers!



## StenVidar (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello there im a beginner mostly i just wanted to say hi! And tell you that i recently got a American Flyer Standard Gauge 4695 Brass Piper Locomotive !
Ive still got alot to learn and i hope you guys could help me out with that!

So far ive gotten both of these guides and i gotta tell you they been great for me!

http://e6800zxi20y2qo61-9js510eah.hop.clickbank.net/ 
http://fd95da2d76xz2v6g-9po55zc4m.hop.clickbank.net/ 

Best regards Sten Vidar. Norway


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello, and welcome to the site, here is a good site for the person just getting into trains.
Tells you a lot of the basic things one needs to know.
http://www.amazon.com/Lionel-Trains-Pocket-Price-1901-2014/dp/0897785460

But if you need to know something by all means ask here.
Someone should help you out.:smokin:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello and welcome! I'm not into American Flyer Standard Gauge, but many concepts are universal, no matter what scale you model. Ask away!

Years ago, when I was in the Navy, I spent a very pleasant weekend in Trondheim! I would love to go back.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum! 
Bob


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to this great site. Just go through the pages and like magic you will find an answer to all your questions. I did. Cheers
H


----------

